# Truffles, the friendliest kitty in the world!



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Truffles was about 2 months old when I found him. 
From the moment I brought him home, he was a delight. 
As soon as I let him out of his carrier for the first time, he instantly started playing with his reflection on the TV. He didn't need ANY socialization. 
To this day, he loves everyone, and everything he comes into contact with. 
When I have company over, he never ceases to delight them by rolling on his back, of jumping on someone's lap! 
He would NEVER hurt anyone! 
And when we brought new kittens from outside and rescued them, truffles only took about 5 days to grow attached to them! 
He is the most loving, affectionate cat I've ever had. 
Who says you need a Maine **** to have an amazing friendly cat?
I'm so lucky to have truffles!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Truffles and tiger


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Tiger huggling truffles


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

This is taken as we speak


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! What a cutie those two are! Truffles, you must purr madly quite a lot, don't you, you cute triangle eared feline friend of mine! Oh, I just wish I could give you a big tummy rub!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

LowFatPat said:


> Tiger huggling truffles


AWWWWWWs hugging kitties...(MELTS)


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww I love hugging kitties too! He sounds like a real sweetheart and I love his name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I honestly don't know why he is so friendly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

LowFatPat said:


> Tiger huggling truffles


One of the best pictures ever!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What an adorable friendly kitty. He is so handsome too! I love that ickle pink nose of his !


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

LowFatPat said:


> Who says you need a Maine **** to have an amazing friendly cat?


As far as I know, no one...? :lol: I didn't even know that was a trait of theirs.

Looks like you were both very lucky to find each other! He's a sweetie! I love black and white cats with a blaze up their nose.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is such a sweetheart. And a handsome boy too!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

He's literally the best cat in the world.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, I love when kitties are sweet to each other. Never thought I'd know what that was like, since Beep was 5 when we took in Taffy and they have lived apart for almost 6 years now. Beep cannot be socialized with him. So we have a crazy rotation schedule, so everyone has time out and everyone also has their own room when it's not their turn out. But, Taffy is a maine **** mix, and the gentlest cat I have ever known. He accepted Stephano pretty easily, once he learned that he was not going to try to murder him the way Beep tried. They are little snugglers, like your kitties, and I love it. Every time I see them snuggled up or grooming each other, it makes me go "aww", I can't help it. Beep plays under the door with Stephano, and I have cracked the door, but they have never been out together. It all works out, although it is frustrating at times, having to make sure doors are opened and closed quickly so no one gets out or in when the other is out. 

It is always such a great thing when you have cats that get along and truly love each other. Makes me happy to see.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree howsefrau32. I love it when I see a few cats snuggling with each other, or if they groom each other. Pretty cute. It certainly warms my heart to see stuff like that happen. 

LowFatPat, I love truffles! He is ADORABLE! What do you like or love about truffles the most?


----------

